# Software Build v11.0 2022.24.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:*     

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker     
Teslapedia: Software Updates     
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates     
*Software Versions:*     

2022.24*   *  9f706c371dcb*   *(2022-07-28)
2022.24.1  3cf422111dca *   *(2022-08-04)
2022.24.5  2492cccee5b4*   *(2022-08-22)
2022.24.6  40a0d11b18af       (2022-08-30)
2022.24.6.5  12a719fe98f7      (2022-09-04)
2022.24.8  40c94504bec3     (2022-09-02)
2022.24.6.6  31264c4800d8    (2022-09-19)
2022.24.14   3f9c4b21f6d2      (2022-09-17)
2022.24.13   5ee261717cd7     (2022-10-14)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 2022.20.*
*2022.24.5 Release Notes:*

*Tesla Profiles*​Keep your settings and preferences synchronized across all supported vehicles using your Tesla account, including:​
Mirror, seating and steering wheel adjustments
Autopilot, driving and climate control preferences
Navigation, media and data sharing preferences
You can set up your Tesla Profile from Driver Profile settings and change your profile picture from the Tesla Mobile app.​​*Blind Spot Camera*​Adjust the placement of your blind spot camera on your display by dragging the camera feed. The camera feed will appear in the same position when your blinker is active. To enable, tap Controls > Autopilot > Automatic Blind Spot Camera.​​*Disable Sentry Sounds*​To prevent disturbing neighbours, you can now disable the sounds made by Sentry Mode. Mobile app notifications will still be delivered. To enable this setting on the touchscreen, tap Controls > Safety > Sentry Mode > Disable Sentry Sounds.​​*Driver Profiles*​Any navigation recents or favorites will now be saved to the active driver profile.​


----------



## RSSFeed (Sep 28, 2016)

With the latest release notes for Tesla 2022.24.1 hitting the web, we are seeing some exciting additions that could lead to changes down the line.

Interestingly, Tesla has now implemented the ability to use external SSD and USB drives for adding/removing games.

However, as per Twitter user _greentheonly_, it is not user-facing as of yet.



> Looks like recommended tire pressure would be shown in the car status card (either already or sometime soon)
> 
> "extended storage" on usb3 drives alongside dashcam is being added. This is in addition to installable/removable arcade games (not yet user facing I think)
> 
> — green (@greentheonly) August 5, 2022



Many believe, including Twitter user _Teslascope_, that this would mean that Tesla is preparing for the upcoming Tesla “App Store,” which is tentatively releasing later this year.



> Tesla has made additional undocumented changes in recent updates (2022.24.X) in preparation for the upcoming “App Store” tentatively releasing later this year.
> 
> Using external SSD and USB drives for adding/removing games has been implemented, but not enabled at this time. https://t.co/AqCUz1r4G6
> 
> — Teslascope (@teslascope) August 5, 2022



In addition to these changes, we also see the following:


Model 3/Y and refresh Model S/X cloud drive profiles
North American refresh of Model S/X brake blending
Model 3/Y changeable position for blind spot camera
Model 3/Y and refresh Model S/X added silent alarm mode for sentry mode in North America, Korea and Brazil
Active traffic on route display
Model S/X refresh gets rear HVAC auto setting
Additional codecs: Theora, VPX
Code for adding 3rd party EVSE billing and display of billing information.
Recommended tire pressure will now be shown on the car status card
Finally, Portuguese navigation language will be added soon

At least to say, Tesla has been busy with software updates.

We are excited to see these in action, and we are sure there will be more Easter eggs found as the software rolls out.

The post Tesla has made additional changes in 2022.24.1 appeared first on Drive Tesla.

Continue reading...


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Regarding tire pressure, it will be interesting to see if what is shown is the same as the door sticker recommendation. My 2018 M3 shows 45psi but this was reduced to 42psi in newer models. Will my car show sticker or new pressure, that is the question. OK, I’m getting that second cup o’ joe now.


----------



## RSSFeed (Sep 28, 2016)

Tesla has recently deployed their latest software update, 2022.24.5, and with it brought several new features that were not included in the release notes. One of the undocumented changes gives us a hint that Tesla could be preparing to launch their own app store soon.

The new undocumented features were uncovered by Twitter user _@Eric5un_ and shared by update tracker _Not A Tesla App_.

You can check out the full release notes for 2022.24.5 _here_.

*Uninstall Games*


With the latest update owners can now free up internal storage space and uninstall games from the Tesla Arcade. When accessing the games from the Arcade you can see how much space each one takes up, and if you don’t plan on using the game again there is now an “uninstall” button.

We have not yet been able to confirm if the game then disappears completely from the Arcade, or if there is an option to reinstall it after it has been deleted.

 
For reference, the onboard storage on a Tesla equipped with MCU2 is 64GB, while those with MCU3 cars have 256GB, so uninstalling a game won’t have a big impact on the performance of your onboard computer.

However, this addition could be a precursor to the launch of the rumoured Tesla app store where you can download and install apps from Tesla and third-party developers directly to your car.

An app store has not yet been publicly confirmed by Tesla, but several sources have said one has been in development since around May 2021 and could launch this year.

*Tire Pressure*


Tesla has also changed the way they display tire pressures. With the update your vehicle now shows the last known tire pressure, and the time it was last read. This will be helpful in knowing if the sensor readings are current or have yet to update on a new drive.

Another useful addition is a listing of the recommended cold tire pressure for your car.


*Turn Signals*


A more minor update is the placement of the turn signals has moved above the regenerative braking line on the main display. This is to allow more space for the blind spot camera, which has now moved to the top of the screen for better visibility.

 
The post Tesla’s 2022.24.5 software update includes a few useful undocumented changes, including one that hints at the launch of an app store appeared first on Drive Tesla.

Continue reading...


----------



## RSSFeed (Sep 28, 2016)

Here are the release notes for the 2022.24.5 software update. The update was first deployed on August 20, and began a wider release on August 23, 2022.

There were also several undocumented changes which you can read more about here.

*Tesla Profiles*


Keep your settings and preferences synchronized across all supported vehicles using your Tesla account, including:


Mirror, seating and steering wheel adjustments
Autopilot, driving and climate control preferences
Navigation, media and data sharing preferences

You can set up your Tesla Profile from Driver Profile settings and change your profile picture from the Tesla Mobile app.

*Blind Spot Camera*


Adjust the placement of your blind spot camera on your display by dragging the camera feed. The camera feed will appear in the same position when your blinker is active. To enable, tap Controls > Autopilot > Automatic Blind Spot Camera.



> Here are the 3 different placements for the blind spot camera in the 2022.24.5 software update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Disable Sentry Sounds*


To prevent disturbing neighbours, you can now disable the sounds made by Sentry Mode. Mobile app notifications will still be delivered. To enable this setting on the touchscreen, tap Controls > Safety > Sentry Mode > Disable Sentry Sounds.

*Driver Profiles*


Any navigation recents or favorites will now be saved to the active driver profile.

The post 2022.24.5 Tesla Software Update & Release Notes appeared first on Drive Tesla.

Continue reading...


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Just got 24.5. Would you please add to the list? Thanks much!


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

In addition to the info above and in the release notes, the recommended tire pressure with 2022.24.x takes any custom set TPMS tire pressure default into account and reflect those if set (instead of the defaults).

The 'last/most recent read' pressure is a nice addition too before the TPMS sensors start to report in when they wake with sufficient centrifugal force.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Received 24.6.5 this morning,

Love the TPMS in the app and the moveable blind spot camera, never liked the original position


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

The recent GUI dev team fascination with TPMS seems perplexing. Wish they would devote as much or even more attention to lights, better/more headlight/tailight controls and OE jailbraking the global headlight configuration. Wishful thinking.

As nice as the extra TPMS info and config are on the main screen, there are many reports (and its been escalated to Tesla) of the in-app TPMS causing extremely frequent LVB (12V, 15V) charge/discharge cycles (up to 70+ times a day! with the HV connector being engaged/disengaged each time). No good. 
Only reason we know is thanks to all the people monitoring their LVBs charge discharge and resting voltage.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Downloaded and installed 24.6 yesterday afternoon; May 2018 build with V3 computer update.

Buggy.

So far, phone as key fob is no longer reliable and when using the turn signal, the blind spot camera display (sometimes) stays black with a spinning circle inside it.

Have done the usual twin scroll resets numerous times.

Hopefully a deep sleep session will fix things up.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Downloaded 24.6 a few days ago but have deferred installation due to issues mentioned here, and frankly a bit of reluctance to see my radar, 5mph, and close following distances all disappear. Plus the added bonus of wiper/high beam control made mandatory during AP use, as if phantom braking in my car wasn’t enough to dissuade AP usage. Hoping this gets better for those who are reporting issues, and at present I think I’ll continue my vigil on 2022.20.8.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Downloaded 24.6 a few days ago but have deferred installation due to issues mentioned here, and frankly a bit of reluctance to see my radar, 5mph, and close following distances all disappear. Plus the added bonus of wiper/high beam control made mandatory during AP use, as if phantom braking in my car wasn’t enough to dissuade AP usage. Hoping this gets better for those who are reporting issues, and at present I think I’ll continue my vigil on 2022.20.8.


After reading some threads, I went and checked my following distance options and, sure enough, my options are now two through seven…so with no software update notes of any kind I must assume I have lost my radar functionality.

Hopefully PB events while using TACC (I very rarely use NOA/Autosteer) become less problematic.

…and it seems my car is not going into a deep sleep, the small pump related to the superbottle is continually running.

Sigh.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ugh. I am so not looking forward to losing radar. They should really get it to be feature-equivalent before forcing everybody else to convert.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> Ugh. I am so not looking forward to losing radar. They should really get it to be feature-equivalent before forcing everybody else to convert.


But supposedly it is mo’ better than radar. Clearly that’s why there are more restrictions imposed when using TeslaVision as you‘d expect in an improved system, amiright?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> After reading some threads, I went and checked my following distance options and, sure enough, my options are now two through seven…so with no software update notes of any kind I must assume I have lost my radar functionality.
> 
> Hopefully PB events while using TACC (I very rarely use NOA/Autosteer) become less problematic.
> 
> ...


After about 40 hours, my car finally went to sleep…yay!


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

My advice is to avoid any forced Tesla Vision -update at all cost. I gave in and installed 24.6 and the car is ruined due to the forced automatic headlights and wipers, which are complete ****.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> But supposedly it is mo’ better than radar. Clearly that’s why there are more restrictions imposed when using TeslaVision as you‘d expect in an improved system, amiright?


Still suffers from random PB events on two lane highways when approaching an ascending sweeping curve to the right and large oncoming traffic enters the field of view.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Can confirm 24.6.5 removed radar for me in Australia. Only noticed because the distance option for 1 is gone, no prompt and no notifcation saying it had been disabled just gone. Otherwise the TACC feels the same to me.

Word of warning I guess that if you want to keep radar, avoid this version.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

*Tesla Profiles*
Keep your settings and preferences synchronized across all supported vehicles using your Tesla account

Where/how is this setup?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> *Tesla Profiles*
> Keep your settings and preferences synchronized across all supported vehicles using your Tesla account
> 
> Where/how is this setup?


Touch the profile name at the top of the screen, then touch settings. You'll see a new entry with your email address that you will link to your existing profile.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

francoisp said:


> Touch the profile name at the top of the screen, then touch settings. You'll see a new entry with your email address that you will link to your existing profile.


Thanks, got it to work with my profile/account. Wouldn't let me link/sync other profiles on my vehicle. Wondering if those account owners need to have their phone connected to the vehicle for that to work.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nope, my account is the only one that syncs.









My wife is already an authorized user. Removed her and re-added, but still won’t show up.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

2022.24.6; Kangaroo mode is still there. At least it's fixed the loud beep every time I'd open the door.

Kangaroo mode


----------



## MartyF (Apr 11, 2018)

Downloaded 2022.28.1
No poll so posted here.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you're hoping to get added to FSD Beta, do NOT upgrade to a version of 2022.24.*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572699804223868928


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Have had phantom braking since the vision update, very very rarely happened when I had radar.

Seems to happen most on wider roads with no vehicles in front... will just decide to drop 20kph suddenly and sharply which I then have to press on the pedal to override. Seemed more likely to happen when going uphill as well.

Perfect visibility with clearly marked roads during the day...

24.6.5


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> Have had phantom braking since the vision update, very very rarely happened when I had radar.
> 
> Seems to happen most on wider roads with no vehicles in front... will just decide to drop 20kph suddenly and sharply which I then have to press on the pedal to override. Seemed more likely to happen when going uphill as well.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same experience. I was fortunate that no one was tailgating me.

I sometimes get forward collision warnings coming out of curves with no apparent reason.

I did notice some improvements on hilly roads. Before the car would get panic attacks but that seems to be gone now.

Hopefully this is transitioning pain.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Only 1.7% of the fleet is on a version of 2022.24.
Unpinning thread.


----------

